# Sorgenkind Schleie



## FranconianFishing (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo!



Hat jemand ein gutes Rezept für Schleie? Ich ziehe die magnetisch an, habe aber das Problem, dass ich diese Tiere nicht angemessen zubereiten kann. Die werden immer gummiartig und schwabbelig. Habe schon versucht: Pfanne. Müllerin; Grill. Mariniert und unmariniert.



Räuchern kann ich mangels Ofen nicht. Angeblich soll die Schleie leckerer sein als Karpfen. Kann ich bis jetzt nicht nachvollziehen... 



Petri,



Peter


----------



## Raufi56 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Moinsen !

1. Wenn du Schleien magisch anziehst, dann sei glücklich !
    Es gibt Angler die haben mit dem Schleienfang Probleme.

2. Schleien sind auch meiner Meinung nach wesentlich leckerer als Karpfen.

Zum ganz einfachen Rezept :

Säuber, Säuern, Salzen, groben (gemahlenen) Pfeffer in die Bauchhöhle und in Scheiben geschnittene Zwiebeln. Wenn du magst auch außen damit belegen.
Das Ganze in Alufolie wickeln und ab in den Backofen, bei ca. 220 Grad ungef. 45 - 50 Minuten. Kommt auf den Herd an. Musst nen bischen ausprobieren.

Dazu Baguette und einen kühlen Weiswein (ich trinke zu solch einer Schleie, man mag mich schelten, ein kühles Pils #6 ).

So, nun guten Appetit !


----------



## Schugga (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Also, wir haben die letzte Schleie mal filetiert und gebraten (lohnt sich natürlich erst ab einer gewissen Größe).
Vorher einfach nur mit Salz und Pfeffer gewürzt - war super lecker!
Das einzige, was mich an diesen leckeren Fischen nervt, sind die scheixx Y-Gräten....


----------



## ODS-homer (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

schleistäbchen!
filetieren, wolfen, salzen, etwas gehackten dill, ei und paniermehl dazu, formen, in paniermehl wälzen, in viel fett nicht zu heiß braten.
mach ich mit allen größeren friedfischen, schleie und döbel sind am leckersten.
die nervigen fleischgräten sind gewolft kein problem mehr.


----------



## warenandi (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*



Raufi56 schrieb:


> 1. Wenn du Schleien magisch anziehst, dann sei glücklich !
> Es gibt Angler die haben mit dem Schleienfang Probleme.



Ich bin einer von denen....#q
Ich kriege einfach keine mehr ans Band. Weiß aber das es dort welche gibt. Wie angelst du die? Gerne auch per PN.
Ansonsten hier mal meine letzten geangelten Schleien.... Lang lang ist's her http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=285760&page=106


----------



## oberfranke (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Schleie blau - in lecker Weiswein- Wurzelsud- einfach der Hammer.


----------



## CaptainPike (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*



Raufi56 schrieb:


> Moinsen !
> ...Das Ganze in Alufolie wickeln und ab in den Backofen, bei ca. 220 Grad ungef. 45 - 50 Minuten. Kommt auf den Herd an. Musst nen bischen ausprobieren...


 Wie verhält sich das bei der Variante mit den Zwischengräten? Werden die "weichgebacken" ?


----------



## Justsu (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Meine letzte Schleie (ist aber schon jaaaaahre her...) habe ich nach diesem Rezept zubereitet:

http://www.blinker.de/fischkueche/pdf/2007_06_Blinker_Schleie.pdf

Erinnere mich aber noch, dass ich sehr positiv überrascht war!

Davor habe ich auch mal eine im Bratschlauch mit Wurzelgemüse gemacht, war auch gut!

Beste Grüße,
Justsu


----------



## Schugga (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das bei der Variante mit den Zwischengräten? Werden die "weichgebacken" ?


 

Hmm...nee, die blöden Y-Gräten bleiben dennoch so hart, dass man sie raus puhlen muss...


----------



## FranconianFishing (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Wobei ich die Y-Gräten der Schleie gar nicht soooo wild finde. Schon mal ne Rapfen gemacht??? :-D


----------



## Schugga (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Leider noch nicht - habe noch nie einen gefangen |rolleyes


----------



## Case (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Für 30 Euros kriegst nen Tischräucherofen. 
Geräuchert sind die einfach genial.
Und selbst größere sind nach stark 20 Minuten durch.

Case


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Ja so ein TRO ist genial....


----------



## FishingReen (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Moin Freund,

Hab jetzt in den letzten 2 Tagen ordentlich Barsche ( 38 und 43cm) und Schleien bis 48cm erwischt. Da man den Barsch ja recht gut grillen kann wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mit der Schleie schon Erfahrungen auf dem Grill habt?


----------



## lelius (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*



FishingReen schrieb:


> Moin Freund,
> 
> Hab jetzt in den letzten 2 Tagen ordentlich Barsche ( 38 und 43cm) und Schleien bis 48cm erwischt. Da man den Barsch ja recht gut grillen kann wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr mit der Schleie schon Erfahrungen auf dem Grill habt?





Grillen habe ich noch nicht versucht,  Schleie habe mal geräuchert War nicht schlecht 

Du glücklicher würde gern wieder Schleie essen. Spezielles Rezept habe ich nicht. Ich filetiere , die Haut Seite panieren oder auch beide Seiten und einfach in der Pfanne braten allerdings mit ordentlich Butter braten[emoji6] so brate ich auch Karpfen wenn du mehrere Filets hast kurz knusprig.auf der Pfanne und dann in den Backofen ohne Alu etc Folie. 


Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ja so ein TRO ist genial....




Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*



> einfach in der Pfanne braten allerdings mit ordentlich Butter braten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Braten ist Butter eigentlich ungeeignet, weil sie verbrennt, schwarz wird! 
Butterschmalz ist da deutlich besser für geeignet und bringt auch den Buttergeschmack rüber.

Jürgen


----------



## FishingReen (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Hallo ihr,

gegrillte Schleie ist verdammt lecker. Hab sie nur in der Bauchhöhle gesalzen, gepfeffert und mit Zitronenscheiben gefüllt. Ab auf den Grill und ca. 10 - 15 min auf beiden Seiten gegrillt. Hat allen sehr geschmeckt und wird schnellstmöglich wiederholt, vorausgesetzt die Schleien spielen mit.

Petri Heil


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Sorgenkind Schleie*

Wir haben früher in Italien Schleien immer gegrillt. Es liegt immer auch am Umfeld in dem man etwas isst (mit malerischem Blick im urlaub schmeckt alles besser  ), aber:

In so ne Fisch-Grillklemme rein, vorher einfach Dill und oder Rosmarin, hauchdünne Scheiben von Zitrone (ich empfehle immer Limette) und einfach kross grillen.

Dann am besten mit den Fingern essen. Dazu gabs immer Sonnenbarsche, schmecken auch super.


----------

